# New and confused - advice about IVF welcome



## hawk26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,

I am 33 and have just had our first appointment at St Alban's fertility clinic. DH has been diagnosed with azospermia and my blood test results at the GP were said to be normal. 
The fertility nurse says we need IVF and that I need a laporoscopy because I had my appendix out at 19 (??!). Unfortunately she couldn't find my blood test results on the computer so they need to be repeated  

We are quite confused at the minute and concerned about the waiting time on the NHS. Any advice about going private or from anyone in a similar situation would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Hawk26

Depending on your situation, you could look at going private and there are a number of clinics in UK but obviously expense may be an issue. Hence why a few of us go overseas - the cost of treatment over there including taking into account accommodation, flights etc is still cheaper than the UK. If that is an option you would consider have a look at the various boards for clinics here and overseas. I would say email and explain your situation and ask for their thoughts or give them a call. I have been treated at Serum in Athens (slightly cheaper than UK but not much) but good and they speak good English and Reprofit in the Czech Republic (a lot cheaper). But a lot of ladies have good things to say about other overseas clinics I can only talk about the ones I know about. 

Those who have had treatment on the NHS and overseas have said the level of care overseas is preferable to over here. I never had NHS as I wasn't eligible so can't comment. But you are in the right place to get lots of help.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
Just thought i would write on hear even though i have sent you a pm, because of my peritonitus/appendisectomy i have alot of internal scarring and adhesions thus they think my fallopian tubes are damaged, got HSG week on tues to find out whether we got straight for IVF(most likely) or start fertility drugs.

   
Tara x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was at St Albans, the waiting times between appts there is about 3 months, you could pay to see mr Tayob privately at the Spire Harpenden to hurry things along, but, once you to the stage of being referred to an IVF clinic , it can go quickly

My timeline was

End of Feb 09-referral from GP
April 09-appt with nurse at st albans
July 09-appt with Mr Tayob (well his registrar), repeat SA asked for
Next NHS sppt was end of Oct 09, so saw mr Tayob privately in Sep 09, told needed IVF and he gave our details to aruna (st albans nurse), she contacted me about 2 weeks later and booked us in for a paperwork sick off 22nd dec 09-we chose to go to hammersmith
6th jan 10-got letter from hammersmith with appt on 3rd feb
3rd feb-had initial appt and told to wait for co ordination appt
24th feb-got letter confiming co ordination appt 4th march-started down reggign 31st march


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends hawk26 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

Maybe worth a look at? ......
*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, We were once in a similar position to you. When I was 34 we first went to the GP and DH was diagnosed azoospermic.

We had first appointment at fertility clinic Nov 05, then 6 months to get DH FSH level - next appointment April 06. Because I complained, we got my laparoscopy May06 - I have NEVER had a follow up given to me after that!!!
Then DH went down the line of being referred to a urologist to see if they could find any sperm. It was a 1% chance as his FSH level was 4 times the upper limit of normal at around 36-37 both times he had it done.
We waited and waited for a referral, then the appointment, then the surgery, then an appointment for the results. The NHS took about a year to sort this out with me chasing every step with about 5 phone calls and letters!!!
All the time my clock was ticking. Then DH went into melt down over using a donor as they could not find any sperm. We had counselling, but nearly split up. We found out that the NHS hospital that we had the testicular biopsy done at would not have been able to freeze anything anyway as they are not a fertility centre!

Then we decided to try once more privately and still nothing found. By this time it is Feb 08, and I am 37.
Poor DH had 6 tissue samples taken from his testicles = very sore!

So on my own, I decided to go down the route of donor IVF and finally, after 3 months separation, DH decided to join me. Of course all trust was gone, so I left it a few months before doing the IVF, that was last July, just turned 38 then. I was successful first time, but unfortunately it died at 14 weeks and I found out at 17 weeks. We are trying again with my frozen embryos now, and I will be 39 in a couple of months.

My advice is don't leave it. If you have the money, go privately as quickly as you can. the NHS will waste as much time of yours as they can it seems. Lots of NHS clinics don't even have any donor sperm if this is what you need - is your DH obstructive azoospermia or non obstructive like my DH?

We were not eligible for NHS ivf either. My DH apparently has a DS, and that means that I am not entitled to care of MY medical condition of blocked tubes. They still got us to fill out the paper work for NHS though, and no one seemed to know what the criteria were. The criteria are all designed to make sure as few people get NHS fertility treatment as possible, and they say they are making good progress in providing care - what a joke? I work for the NHS, but I am very bitter over our treatment.


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Hawk

Welcome to FF  

Just wanted to say I've replied to you on another of your posts!

Love Charlie x


----------



## Chiara (May 21, 2009)

Hi Hawk, 

I was/ am in a v. similar position to you.  Husband has azoospermia and live in St. A.  I would repeat Charlie's advice, as spent years going though NHS, Dr. Tayob's registrar and team - and was initially told that would not have biological children, suggesting donor sperm.  That may still be the case, but interestingly the registrar changed tune when mentioned would consider private treatment, and possibiltiy of biopsy +  TESA.  Fortunately sperm there, although abnormal (which is usual for azoospermia).  Would suggest a biopsy and TESA at same time (minimising pain).  Would also advise you to choose your clinic carefully, to avoid trekking between clinics with canister of frozen sperm or repeat TESAs. 

Good luck

Chaira


----------

